# Prayer request



## Trooper (Mar 8, 2016)

A good friend of mine whom is an avid outdoorsman has been battling cancer for 18 months. His recent condition has turned for the worst and outlook does not look good. Please pray for him and family. His name is Andy.Thank you


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 9, 2016)

Trooper said:


> A good friend of mine whom is an avid outdoorsman has been battling cancer for 18 months. His recent condition has turned for the worst and outlook does not look good. Please pray for him and family. His name is Andy.Thank you




Trooper, you've got them.  My Prayers are being sent on behalf of your friend, Andy.   

Unfortunately, I know all too well about this cancer as my Texas girlfriend has been battling it for 8 years now and it seems to come back with a vengeance about every two years but during the past few months, it has gotten critical as it has spread considerably and she is struggling most every day from it now.  Currently, we are waiting for the next scan to be done next week and we are hoping this latest round of Chemo is helping somewhat.

I've also lost several members of my family to cancer and I just absolutely hate cancer for sure.


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 10, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your friend.  Prayers sent for Andy and his friends and family.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 14, 2016)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 14, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Mar 14, 2016)

my prayers for God's intervention should it be his will. our prayers for the family and friends


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sent one his way.


----------



## Wheels (Mar 26, 2016)

Prayers sent for Andy as well as his family and care givers. I know he would love to be on the lake catching fish. May the Lord hold his hand as he travels through this deep valley.


----------

